# me again really sorry bonding



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

Gabriella seems to move away from me when i move my hand close to get her to step up, when she is on my shoulder i worry she is going to play with ear and heart it, but when i put my hand up to get her on it she walks away, 

she is just under 7 weeks old, am i not giving her enough time:blush: i would just like to know she loves me too 

she responds wel to wolf whislte and flaps like mad in her cage i take it this is her ay of sayng she wants to come out lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's unlikely she will hurt you ear. She may nibble on your ear but it will not be done with force and she's just investigating. It you react quickly and put your hand up there to remove her it will probably scare her. Some folks don't like to have their 'tiels on thier shoulder. May be you would prefer to have her on your hand? Try just moving more slowly to reach up to her. She is less likely to move away from a hand that doesn't seem like a threat. Although she's smart enough to know that you are about to move her off of your shoulder when you reach for her so she may just be trying to avoid coming down from there! When she flaps she is probably exersizing her wings so your interpretation that she wants out is not far off. I'm sure she could flap much more freely outside her cage.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

A lot of tiels do that all mine did it especially when they were young and even still somtimes Georgie will try it, I find its much like a kid when there not doing what there told there trying to see what they can get away with so to speak  she could also be picking up that you are worried tiel's are good at picking up when people are not confident and will go with it, till you get her to the point where you can get her to step up when she is suppose to I would keep her where you can see her and reach her don't allow her on your shoulder. 
Also keep in mind that you just brought her home and its going to take time to build that bond and for her to realize that she can trust you.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  i did training with her today millet works a treat and she is already piking it up, she now fly to my shoulder when i take her off, lol but i dont mind her up there so much now, i just spent some time talking to her and suing milet, im not saying she is 100% bonded but we are both much more comfortable  thank you 

we can't get her out much during the day as the windows need to open and i have yet worked out what to so if the door goes lol, but i do get her out for an hour every so often, she si getting used to her cage as well, i have just been worried about her but she seems to be better put her back in before lunch and she clung a charged as if to say umm excuse me i would like be out lol


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is very normal for them to want to be out of the cage all the time. Mine is obsessed about it...he runs on the bottom of the cage pacing back and forth till I let him out or leave the room....

Today is a big cleaning day of the house so he has been in the cage most of the day. I am taking a break before cleaning bathrooms so I am letting him out now. 

Also mine loves my shoulder! So I don't have to worry about getting poop on my clothes I have a hooded zipper sweat shirt that I slip on whenever I take him out to sit with me. I have also sewn some buttons on it and some string so he has stuff to play with too and he can't keep dropping them!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeha thats why she likes my sholder i have tassles on my jumper 

i am a bit worried about her damging my glasess ? they cnt can they i mean surley they are ade of tougher stuff (the glasses ) i just love how playful she is


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its easy to solve the glasses issue just don't let her play with them, before I had my surgery when I wore glasses mine were the same way they loved them its something to peck at but I just removed them from the area of my face when they would start its not a good habit to let them get into.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

ok glases off lol, thing i s im watchin telly and need them for that, can i just say "no" and move her away ? then when she does say god girl and give ehr some millet ? or should i just take em off ? i know i am probably driving you al nuts sorry


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry thats what I meant not take the glasses off take the tiel off  when she goes up to play with your glasses just nicely say no and remove her and no you are not driving anyone nuts with your questions


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

we are having bonding time atm she is on my shoulder eatting millet, stops her playng with galses but make a mess 

i started to train her but she seemed to just go to the millet lol she looked like she attacked it


----------

